# RAMÓN GARCÍA EXTREME DERROITION muerte de su madre tras salir a la luz el nuevo PIJO-ALFA que disfruta de su EX-mujer PATRICIA CEREZO



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García

En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)







Se casa con una azafata y modelo como Patricia Cerezo, que se convierte en una auténtica MILF mientras el se va derroyendo....y seguramente piensa que como llevan muchos años casados y el tiene pasta va a dar igual

Aquí, ambos en la playa hace no tanto







Pero un día va y se cruza en la vida de Patricia un directivo de Telefónica CINCO AÑOS MENOR QUE ELLA. Ya tiene su propio hilo dedicado en burbuja






Corazón - Patricia Cerezo corneó a Ramontxu con su actual novio, un directivo de Timofónica forrado y 4 años más joven


¿Le fue infiel Patricia Cerezo a Ramón García con su nuevo novio, un alto cargo de Telefónica? La pareja lleva junta desde el pasado mes de febrero y él ya conoce a parte de la familia. La noticia de la separación se conoció hace cuatro meses Patricia Cerezo y Ramón García, en 2019 (Europa...




www.burbuja.info





Es un ingeniero (de universidad privada, osea "ingeniero" para los de la UPM) que ostenta un alto cargo en telefónica. Imagino que de familia muy bien.



https://es.linkedin.com/in/kikogamez









Patricia se ve muy bien para su edad no hay que negarlo







En cambio esta situación a Ramontxu le ha dejado muy derroido. Entre esto y la reciente muerte de su madre









Ramón García, desolado por la muerte de su madre


Hace dos años, el presentador perdía a su padre, también de nombre Ramón



www.hola.com





Se le ha quedado esta cara. Debe de ser verdad el rollo ese New Age de que si estas feliz te mantienes joven y si estas en un mal estado psicológico la derroición se acelera. La verdad es que tiene que ser durísimo encontrarte con tus hijas y que las hijas comparen a su padre con el nuevo novio de su Madre. Ramón tenía no menos de 10 años mas que Patricia, y el nuevo novio 5 menos. Es decir, que "por poco" (entre etnianos maybe) podría ser hijo de Ramontxu

EXTREME DERROITION (lo digo de forma solidaria, todos los foreros somos Ramontxu, a ninguno nos puede caer bien un pijo delgado y con pelo alto cargo de telefónica, aunque solo sea por envidia  )







*hasta se cabrea en pantalla.....*este video es de hace un mes

**



Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> En condiciones normales de ausencia de dinero o fama, una mujer como esa no se va con un hombre como Ramón...



evidentemente, eso ya lo observé yo en el hilo sobre la separación









Ramón García y Patricia Cerezo se separan


Estáis sembrados con los comentarios. Mis dieces para vosotros hijoputas! Está quedando un hilo antológico!




www.burbuja.info








Sekisber dijo:


> Apuntes del caso:
> -Ley de Briffault.
> -Mujer madura, moderna, de aspecto juvenil y atractiva.
> -Hombre con vestimenta juvenil: vaqueros skinny con los tobillos al aire.
> ...



En este foro no nos importan tanto las mujeres como para dedicarles tan sesudos análisis

Mientras no este prohibido seguimos la recomendación del Ranger Walker 










Louis Renault dijo:


> Ramontxu pasó de una situación laboral de Champions a una tv de cuarta donde el sueldo será de cuarta también, pero la milf no le deja por eso, sino porque el jefazo de telefónica le pone tarifa plana y series que *la hacen de reir*.



hacerlas reir es lo mas importante

está también se ríe


----------



## loquesubebaja (27 Nov 2021)

Sad history, bro.


----------



## brent (27 Nov 2021)

pedazo milf, esta operada?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

brent dijo:


> pedazo milf, esta operada?



diria que bastante, ese cuerpo dificilmente se mantiene asi a los 50 años sin pasar mucho por el taller


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Nov 2021)

Ramonxu siempre me cayo como una patada en los huevos era verlo con la capa en nochevieja y cambiar de canal instintivamente, que tio mas falso y pedante


----------



## patroclus (27 Nov 2021)

A la del bikini se le ve que tiene que hacer buenas lentejas.


----------



## Ordel (27 Nov 2021)

El enfado es porque toda esta chusma que han estado viviendo y muy bien de la televisión con sus programas de mierda están viendo que el chollo se acaba y les pasa como a las oficinas bancarias, que los estan sustentado los viejos y cada vez menos.


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Nov 2021)

Al jorobado se le intuye pollón de 28cm y la cara del tipo de las campanadas lo dice claramente.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Nov 2021)

Siempre tuvo aspecto de plancha bragas, de omega plus plus, raro que no haya pasado antes.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Siempre tuvo aspecto de plancha bragas, de omega plus plus, raro que no haya pasado antes.



pero el dinero compensa esas cosas


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Nov 2021)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Siempre tuvo aspecto de plancha bragas, de omega plus plus, raro que no haya pasado antes.



aspecto de españolazo


----------



## sirpask (27 Nov 2021)

Así es la vida.



> Debe de ser verdad el rollo ese New Age de que si estas feliz te mantienes joven y si estas en un mal estado psicológico la derroición se acelera.



Da pa hilo propio, pero yo creo que es asi.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (27 Nov 2021)

ostia si yo a ese lo conozco ..se ha puesto pelo ..


----------



## eltonelero (27 Nov 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> El enfado es porque toda esta chusma que han estado viviendo y muy bien de la televisión con sus programas de mierda están viendo que el chollo se acaba y les pasa como a las oficinas bancarias, que los estan sustentado los viejos y cada vez menos.



en los 90s sin hinternec (habia ya pero ya me entendéis) este tipo era una estrella de primer nivel

Ahora ni siquiera un tio de pueblo se emociona por su llamada


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Nov 2021)

Lo que han hecho con este tipo, al cual LE HAN CAGADO EL NVCLEO DEL ALMA, no tiene nombre


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ostia si yo a ese lo conozco ..se ha puesto pelo ..



se agradecerian mas datos cotillas


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> en los 90s sin hinternec (habia ya pero ya me entendéis) este tipo era una estrella de primer nivel
> 
> Ahora ni siquiera un tio de pueblo se emociona por su llamada



La TV está en extinción

Debería crearse un canal de youtube o emitir programillas graciosetes por Twitch a ver


----------



## chemarin (27 Nov 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> El enfado es porque toda esta chusma que han estado viviendo y muy bien de la televisión con sus programas de mierda están viendo que el chollo se acaba y les pasa como a las oficinas bancarias, que los estan sustentado los viejos y cada vez menos.



Sí, ha sido curioso ver cómo Ramón se cabreaba porque ese hombre pase de verle a él y a ningún otro, le ha dolido y me alegro, la mayoría de la gente que trabaja en los medios de masa son agentes de manipulación y desinformación, no merecen ningún respeto, pero que ningún respeto.


----------



## Carlos París (27 Nov 2021)

El tal Ramón García siempre me pareció el típico paletillo sobresocializado pero el novio de la ex mujer debe ser un betazo de cuidado para ser directivo de Telefónica e irse con una menopáusica de 50 años y con dos larvas.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> se agradecerian mas datos cotillas



si es el que yo creo se ha puesto pelo y es un picaflor ...no va a durar mucho con esta tampòco..ya estuvo con una rusa que estaba buenisima y mas joven..


----------



## Karlb (27 Nov 2021)

Leí el título y pensaba qie la madre había muerto del disgusto.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Karlb dijo:


> Leí el título y pensaba que la madre había muerto del disgusto.



A esas edades todo es posible, lo que pasa es que ninguna prueba forense puede demostrar que has muerto de un disgusto de este tipo. Otra cosa es que te de un infarto porque te atraquen o se te muera alguien muy cercano en el momento.


----------



## srburbujarra (27 Nov 2021)

Pero vamos a ver, aquí el alfa es el Garci, se ya forkado a la tipa en mejores años, se habrá fockado a modelos y azafatas durante su carrera decenas como mínimo y a día de hoy dudo que focke a tías que no sean menos de un 8.

El de timofonica se está quedando con la gallina vieja.



Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (27 Nov 2021)

Ella está muy buena.

Cualquier mujer de entre 15 y 50 años cotiza en España por la burbuja sexual e hipogamia del varón, y si es guapa y está buena siempre se la van a rifar y salir oportunidades.

Yo no conozco ninguna mujer que en estos momentos esté sola sin pareja o novio o marido, y si lo dejan con el marido o novio al poco encuentran otro.


Otra de las cuestiones por las que vivir en este pais siendo varón es una puta porqueria. Las tias tienen un montón de oportunidades y los hombres pocas o ninguna.


----------



## Louis Renault (27 Nov 2021)

Ramontxu pasó de una situación laboral de Champions a una tv de cuarta donde el sueldo será de cuarta también, pero la milf no le deja por eso, sino porque el jefazo de telefónica le pone tarifa plana y series que la hacen de reir.


----------



## Murray's (27 Nov 2021)

brent dijo:


> pedazo milf, esta operada?




Algo de plástico lleva. Pero está muy buena es una buena jaca follable Aún


----------



## perfectohijoputa (27 Nov 2021)

Parece un teleñeco el hijoputa. Debe de tener un agujero por detrás para la mano que le abre y cierra la.boca, no le veo otra explicación.


----------



## superloki (27 Nov 2021)

Que le den por el puto culo...


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Nov 2021)

Tds pvtas... Que se venge follandose una chorti, que llama a Abalos y le pase contactos 
Esa tipa solo tiene sin operar los hogos...
Pero vamos siempre hay un roto para un descosido.. Hace falta huevos el hinjeniero a comerse una biega que le ha sorbido los calostros al Ramonchu 20 años, con la de ganao gostoso que hay por el mundo.


----------



## Murray's (27 Nov 2021)

[


perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 851257
> 
> 
> Parece un teleñeco el hijoputa. Debe de tener un agujero por detrás para la mano que le abre y cierra la.boca, no le veo otra explicación.




Parece a Blas de Barrio Sesamo


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Nov 2021)

Pues me daba pena este mozo, perp tras ver el video del enfado que le de por el culo.

Si yo fuese ese hombre iría a montarle una en persona a este hijo de puta....que el hombre estaba currando y se creen con el derecho de por ser la tv tener permiso para todo.

Estas chulerías de presentadores de tv, tipo Risto, se deben cortar por lo sano.


----------



## Euron G. (27 Nov 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> en los 90s sin hinternec (habia ya pero ya me entendéis) este tipo era una estrella de primer nivel
> 
> Ahora ni siquiera un tio de pueblo se emociona por su llamada



Lección que han aprendido muchas mujeres y que explotan sin miramientos.


----------



## Murray's (27 Nov 2021)

Ramón, tu ex novia está buena tio eso pasa, ya me entiendes.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...



Menudo imbécil.. Siempre me parecio un garrulo. Muy muy de la España que padecemos. El hingenoro menuda pinta de pastor.
Ella fokable pero parece un poco flácida.


----------



## amanciortera (27 Nov 2021)

Jaja, ponte la capa Ramón


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Ramontxu pasó de una situación laboral de Champions a una tv de cuarta donde el sueldo será de cuarta también, pero la milf no le deja por eso, sino porque el jefazo de telefónica le pone tarifa plana y series que *la hacen de reir*.



hacerlas reir es lo mas importante

está también se ríe


----------



## mmm (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...




Cómo les jode que les digan que la tv es una mierda


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Nov 2021)

Pobre, que no le toque asistir a sus propias campanadas


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

que más dá que el de telefonía tenga pelo?

tu has visto la frente que tiene y lo feo-viejo que está? 

 

el pelo queda bien cuando eres joven sin arrugas y tienes frente mono 

cuando tienes arrugas y se te va el pelo hacia atras mostrando mas frente además de lo feo que es....

lo que pasa que es 15 años mas joven que el otro que está mas hecho mierda todavía xDDDD


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Nov 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Al jorobado se le intuye pollón de 28cm y la cara del tipo de las campanadas lo dice claramente.



Tiene pinta de farlopero.


----------



## JohnTitor (27 Nov 2021)

Cero lástima por Ramonchu, tiene pinta de ser de los que defienden la viogen y todas esas mierdas progres de bienpuestos, es lo que tiene escupir hacia arriba.


----------



## Amraslazar (27 Nov 2021)

Ramontxu se lo pasa muy bien con señoritas por horas. Por eso prescinde de emplear a una interna. En la tele se cabrea porque puede, porque no tiene que fingir, sabe que es el puto amo en esa tele local y puede decir lo que le salga del rabo.


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

se cabrea porque el otro hombre diga que no ve la tele,que es normal

ya que la tele solo la ven solo los viejos,mujeres y subnormales

menudo casposo


----------



## amanciortera (27 Nov 2021)

Goenas putillas


----------



## ursus (27 Nov 2021)

Que le quiten lo bailado, ha conseguido mucho más que lo que se supone que debería haber conseguido


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Nov 2021)

que se abra cuenta en burbuja y directo al ático


----------



## Clavisto (27 Nov 2021)

Pena ninguna por este gilipollas. Mi más absoluta indiferencia.


----------



## Visir (27 Nov 2021)

Ratas vírgenes humilladas se reunen una vez al día para chillar que ellas salen con importantes como todas las hembras animales, por dinero.

Si quisieran dinero elegirían otro tipo de hombres. Si hasta gogós de tasca he visto con millonarios árabes.

Qué coño "he visto", si os puse fotos y no pocas.


----------



## mmm (27 Nov 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Lo que han hecho con este tipo, al cual LE HAN CAGADO EL NVCLEO DEL ALMA, no tiene nombre



En la vida hay que ser autosuficiente en todo, incluso a nivel emocional 

Es duro que te dejen, sí, pero la vida son muchas cosas más que una pareja


----------



## Visir (27 Nov 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Da pa hilo propio, pero yo creo que es asi.



Es un hilo que jamás abriréis. Hay miles de hilos interesantes que jamás se han abierto precisamente por serlo. Por eso o porque si os sacan de los temas que se han abierto mil veces os cagáis encima y no sabéis qué hacer ni decir. Y eso a su vez es otro temazo del que jamás hablaríais.








50 años.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Visir dijo:


> Es un hilo que jamás abriréis. Hay miles de hilos interesantes que jamás se han abierto precisamente por serlo. Por eso o porque si os sacan de los temas que se han abierto mil veces os cagáis encima y no sabéis qué hacer ni decir.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 851361
> ...



abra usted el hilo y cuentenos mas del estilo de vida de ese moreno de 50 tacos

que tambien queremos conservarnos así y catar chortinas pasado el medio siglo


----------



## Gonorrea (27 Nov 2021)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 851257
> 
> 
> Parece un teleñeco el hijoputa. Debe de tener un agujero por detrás para la mano que le abre y cierra la.boca, no le veo otra explicación.



Busca los siete errores.


----------



## pamplinero (27 Nov 2021)

Si la mujer pasa por el taller de chapa y pintura y se pone milf, Ramon tendria que haber hecho lo propio, mas aun si se dedica a la TV


----------



## pamplinero (27 Nov 2021)

No obstante, tambien decir, que es un puto cansino, ya cansaba de lo plasta que era en television. Pero podria haber seguido siendo un "top" perfectamente y no haber caido en el abismo con un poco de cuidado.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2021)

*ça me nourrit*


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 Nov 2021)

Tiene pinta de señor de 60 años. Oh, sorpresa, si es un señor de 60 años.


----------



## CommiePig (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...



Ramon triunfo en la etb vasca con un programa paco de parejas, tal para cual

triunfo en Madrid, pero igual esta deprimido ahora


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si es el que yo creo se ha puesto pelo y es un picaflor ...no va a durar mucho con esta tampòco..ya estuvo con una rusa que estaba buenisima y mas joven..



Es el que tu dices...sólo hay que verle el frontal superior liso como piel de polla. Antes de perder todo el peluche, está dando leña a todas las que se presentan bajo standares de calidad o nivel social.
La Patri aún tiene buen empotre.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Nov 2021)

Ramón que se busque a otra MILF. Es lo mejor aue puede hacer


----------



## Joaquim (27 Nov 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> El enfado es porque toda esta chusma que han estado viviendo y muy bien de la televisión con sus programas de mierda están viendo que el chollo se acaba y les pasa como a las oficinas bancarias, que los estan sustentado los viejos y cada vez menos.



Sic transit gloria mundi; la televisión, el cine, la radio, la prensa de papel, las oficinas bancarias, todas van asumiendo que terminó su reinado, y que su gloria no es mas que un recuerdo del pasado.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2021)

Yo si fuera Ramonchu con ese pelazo a esa edad, me metía un par de ciclos sanos y me buscaba una novia de 25 como el Matamoros PARA JODER A LA EX


----------



## Clavisto (27 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo si fuera Ramonchu con ese pelazo a esa edad, me metía un par de ciclos sanos y me buscaba una novia de 25 como el Matamoros PARA JODER A LA EX



Todo lo que hace para otro es una soberana estupidez.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Todo lo que hace para otro es una soberana estupidez.



Joder a una ex será una estupidez pero es gozoso


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder a una ex será una estupidez pero es gozoso



Es triste la esencia humana, pero es así. Nos mola la venganza.


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Nov 2021)

Le ha visitado PAZUZU


----------



## Clavisto (27 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder a una ex será una estupidez pero es gozoso



Eso diría más de ti que de ella.


----------



## Charlatan (27 Nov 2021)

ramon comete el jamon...........................y los cuernos que vas rayando los techos de los estudios de clmtv........


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2021)

Un tío sobrevaloradisimo en su época, en la que había 4 que estaban en todos lados. Siempre me pareció un cantamañanas.


----------



## François (27 Nov 2021)

Antes molaba. Cuando hacía el Grand Prix que no veía mucha gente o las campanadas. 

Ahora no mola mucho.


----------



## Tanchus (27 Nov 2021)

TODAS es TODAS.


----------



## Tanchus (27 Nov 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Tds pvtas... Que se venge follandose una chorti, que llama a Abalos y le pase contactos
> Esa tipa solo tiene sin operar los hogos...
> Pero vamos siempre hay un roto para un descosido.. Hace falta huevos el hinjeniero a comerse una biega que le ha sorbido los calostros al Ramonchu 20 años, con la de ganao gostoso que hay por el mundo.



+1000 Con el pastizal que debe tener y se queda con una vieja (muy bien recauchutada, pero vieja) que en cuatro años va a ser carne de Indasec y Dermovagisil.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Shy (27 Nov 2021)

Pringao nació y pringao morirá.


----------



## Frysby (27 Nov 2021)

Lo lamento. Bueno la verdad es que no. Es hora de que se le vaya deshinchando el ego. Que no le cabía en sodupe


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ramonxu siempre me cayo como una patada en los huevos era verlo con la capa en nochevieja y cambiar de canal instintivamente, que tio mas falso y pedante



Iba de campechano con un humor muy blandito para toda la familia. Me imagino que en privado no resultara tan gilipollas .


----------



## Gashegodemierda (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 851230



Yo le veo un aire a Sanchez


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Nov 2021)

Mañana cumple 60 años Ramonchu.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (27 Nov 2021)

rodete Ramon... me caes fatal.. un manipulador siempre al lado del Estado, machácando al pueblo y justificando el Regimen del 78. 

Ganabas dinero a base de ser un mamarracho a sueldo del Regimen Politico, pues ese dinero lo va a disfrutar el novio de tu mujer. Dios te ha castigado por falta de principios.


----------



## gabrielo (27 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ostia si yo a ese lo conozco ..se ha puesto pelo ..



creía que era Michel salgado


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Nov 2021)

La Te-Leví-Sión es una mierda, demasiado bien les ha contestado el del teléfono, yo directamente me hubiese cagado en los muertos de su puta madre.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Nov 2021)

Mierda de hilo para desmoralizar.

El que trabaja en la tele, tiene dinero y es famoso, es Ramón García, no la petarda esa.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Nov 2021)

6 páginas de envidiosos biliosos de Ramón García xF

España en estado puro


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Nov 2021)

da mas pena que las secuelas de la guerra de las galaxias, es como si jjabrams le hubiese cagado el nvcleo en persona, jojojojo


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> diria que bastante, ese cuerpo dificilmente se mantiene asi a los 50 años sin pasar mucho por el taller



Pocas de 50 has visto tú entonces!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2021)

Yo no sé que decís los pagafantas del foro que cualquier abuela la veis cobservada y al hombre siempre mal


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Nov 2021)

En condiciones normales de ausencia de dinero o fama, una mujer como esa no se va con un hombre como Ramón...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Nov 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Lo que han hecho con este tipo, al cual LE HAN CAGADO EL NVCLEO DEL ALMA, no tiene nombre



Nunca lo olvidéis. Todas putas.

Todo es interés

No hay más que lumis. NO TE QUIEREN.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Nov 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> en los 90s sin hinternec (habia ya pero ya me entendéis) este tipo era una estrella de primer nivel
> 
> Ahora ni siquiera un tio de pueblo se emociona por su llamada



Derroicion vital extrema.

Yo también me sentiría enfadado, desubicado, frustrado.

Pobre RAMONCHU lo que fue y en lo que se ha quedao...


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> En condiciones normales de ausencia de dinero o fama, una mujer como esa no se va con un hombre como Ramón...



evidentemente, eso ya lo observé yo en el hilo sobre la separación









Ramón García y Patricia Cerezo se separan


Estáis sembrados con los comentarios. Mis dieces para vosotros hijoputas! Está quedando un hilo antológico!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malasangre (27 Nov 2021)

Ingeniero de telecomunicaciones y Executive MBA por IESE, tiene más de 14 años de experiencia en el sector en países como Australia, China, Polonia, Reino Unido o España. Antes de llegar a Tuenti estuvo 7 años en Orange desempeñando tareas de marketing y previamente formó parte de compañías como NEC o Motorola.

(Pues ojo, porque tiene perfil de forero)


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Nov 2021)

DERROYED


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Nov 2021)

De esa actitud de ella hacia a el se desprende que ya le estaba poniendo una señora cornamenta en el momento de hacerse la foto.


----------



## toroloco (27 Nov 2021)

Las cosas del directo. La gente dice lo que piensa y otros se enfadan porque no escuchan lo que les gustaría oir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Nov 2021)

Volverán.

A esta tipa le queda el tiempo justo de darse un par de últimas alegrías con el maromo que se ha buscado. Con ese perfil el tipo está con la abuela porque son polvos facilones y gratificantes, a parte de las lentejas. Pero ya me dirás tú que hace con ella cuando ni el botox, ni el físico ya den más de sí. Aún más cuando podría optar facilmente a una pija treintañera de buena familia y aún fértil.

Cuando la tipa se quede sin más opciones, echará de menos a su betazo y se planteará volver a donde lo dejó. Lo he visto ya unas cuantas veces. Lo único que puede cambiar el previsible desenlace es que él también se busque algún apaño.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Nov 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Volverán.
> 
> A esta tipa le queda el tiempo justo de darse un par de últimas alegrías con el maromo que se ha buscado. Con ese perfil el tipo está con la abuela porque son polvos facilones y gratificantes, a parte de las lentejas. Pero ya me dirás tú que hace con ella cuando ni el botox, ni el físico ya den más de sí. Aún más cuando podría optar facilmente a una pija treintañera de buena familia y aún fértil.
> 
> Cuando la tipa se quede sin más opciones, echará de menos a su betazo y se planteará volver a donde lo dejó. Lo he visto ya unas cuantas veces. Lo único que puede cambiar el previsible desenlace es que él también se busque algún apaño.



Como lo que le pasó al tonto ese de la tele. ¿Como se llama? Ese que le pusieron cuernazos con su entrenador personal de fitness. Miky Nadal joder, ese.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Nov 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Como lo que le pasó al tonto ese de la tele. ¿Como se llama? Ese que le pusieron cuernazos con su entrenador personal de fitness. Miky Nadal joder, ese.



Pues la verdad es que no me conozco la historia. Aunque si recuerdo que tuvo relativa repercusión aquí en el foro porque igual hubo alguna acusación de malos tratos o algo parecido. Sinceramente no me acuerdo.


----------



## PECA28 (27 Nov 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pena ninguna por este gilipollas. Mi más absoluta indiferencia.



Pena ninguna, por supuesto.
Indiferencia,tampoco, la pública cornamenta, da para buenas burlas, sanas chanzas y chistes hirientes.


----------



## palodearia (27 Nov 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Como lo que le pasó al tonto ese de la tele. ¿Como se llama? Ese que le pusieron cuernazos con su entrenador personal de fitness. Miky Nadal joder, ese.



Fatal se le ve ahora


----------



## palodearia (27 Nov 2021)

A ver si nos enteramos, que en el mundo de la tele la coca y los cuernos fluyen continuamente. Cuando se separan es porque ya no se soportan más, porque la mayoría ponen y aceptan folleteos extramaritales mientras haya flujo monetario.

Ramonchu estará ahora mismo zumbándose aspirantas a presentadoras sin mayor sufrimiento.


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> En condiciones normales de ausencia de dinero o fama, una mujer como esa no se va con un hombre como Ramón...



hombre eso no hace falta decirlo,la otra ya esta mayor y para mi al menos es una vieja

pero vaya pintas de hecho polvo tiene el otro xD


----------



## Padre_Karras (27 Nov 2021)

Ramón García es el prototipo perfecto del actual macho ibérico en su máximo esplendor. Millones de pagahipotecas y carapadres españoles se sentián identificados con él. Al menos ha catado petarda hispañistaní de nivel antes de su extrema derroición y pasar a ejercer de pagapensiones mientras se la folla el hinjiniero. DEP.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Nov 2021)

*TODOS SOMOS RAMÓN GARCÍA*


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Nov 2021)

Sinceramente algunos parecéis porteras de edificio o algo mucho peor, me da la impresión de que queréis ahogar vuestra frustración buscando desgracias ajenas.

Vale, un tío forrado que se folló a una tía buena durante años y ella lo dejó, y?

Disfrutó de la vida durante muchos años y luego salió mal, eso es la vida, tiene altibajos, lo malo no es que algo salga mal en algún momento, eso es inevitable, lo malo es que en tu vida todo salga mal y que la envidia te haga esperar a un momento malo de los demás para cebarte en vez de vivir tu vida, eso sí que es triste.

No hay nada más triste, que estar pendiente de la vida de otros, eso sí que es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...




Sobre el vídeo dónde se enfada diciendo "a mi la gente que dice que no ve la tele con desprecio, me da un coraje...". 

Que pasan de veros el careto a los gilipollas de la tele y os lo dicen a la cara, y os sienta de culo que haya gente que no quiera ver vuestros programas de mierda. 
Que poco les gusta que no caigan bien. 

Menudo puto subnormal, siempre lo fue y siempre lo será. Con ese aspecto debyerno ideal que se ha gastado siempre, es el presentador Paco por excelencia de España. 
Había un rumor por ahí que decía que este tenía ideas indepes filo batasunas antes de pasar a la nómina de TVE.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Nov 2021)

Karlb dijo:


> Leí el título y pensaba qie la madre había muerto del disgusto.



Jajajaja he pensado lo mismo.


----------



## arrpak (27 Nov 2021)

tu abuela te obliga a ver su programa


----------



## silenus (27 Nov 2021)

QUE SE JODA EN TECNICOLOR PLUS.

A ver si hay suerte y la polifollada le mete una viogen que lo deje en la puta calle.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...



El la vejez y el cambio de milenio muchos no lo hemos llevado bien. No es un tio perfecto pero en lineas generales siemore me parecio buena persona al contrario que otros compañeros de sector que son unos autenticos puercos, el se mantuvo fiel a su estilo aunque ya no le reportara tanto exito


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Nov 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *TODOS SOMOS RAMÓN GARCÍA*



Yo no. A mi ni me meta en esto.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ramonxu siempre me cayo como una patada en los huevos era verlo con la capa en nochevieja y cambiar de canal instintivamente, que tio mas falso y pedante



Bueno, guardaos el odio para los juntaletras que sueltan veneno por la boca sin parar, contra los políticos, etc., y no para el primer famoso de la tele que aparezca.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...



Le han hecho un Miki Nadal.....pero este ya está de vuelta y ya no se calla una jojojojojo De todas formas se pensaría que su mujer mucho más joven le quiera de verdad bueno eso era problema suyo, que no se queje le a visto los hilos a la marioneta ya bastante viejo.....los feos que además son unos don nadie con 21-22 ya están derroidos gracias a la hipergamia no deja de ser un privilegiado.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Nov 2021)

Derroition pero se ha percutido durante años a un auténtico pibonazo. Que le quiten lo bailao.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sinceramente algunos parecéis porteras de edificio o algo mucho peor, me da la impresión de que queréis ahogar vuestra frustración buscando desgracias ajenas.
> 
> Vale, un tío forrado que se folló a una tía buena durante años y ella lo dejó, y?
> 
> ...



Te pones a filosofar en plan intelectual,para al parafo siguiente sin empata ninguna echar en cara a la gente que todo le ha salido mal (como si hubiera sido culpa suya es un cenizo) que es un envidioso de mierda...cuando es una reacción muy humana ver como un hijo puta que en el fondo vale menos que tu,follando chortinas sin parar solo porque se le apareció la virgen y mide 1.90 y es guapo mientras un bajito y feo esta derroido por los desprecios....pues nos a jodido que tiene envidia subnormal y de la gente que tiene un montón de panoja


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Nov 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Te pones a filosofar en plan intelectual,para al parafo siguiente sin empata ninguna echar en cara a la gente que todo le ha salido mal (como si hubiera sido culpa suya es un cenizo) que es un envidioso de mierda...cuando es una reacción muy humana ver como un hijo puta que en el fondo vale menos que tu,follando chortinas sin parar solo porque se le apareció la virgen y mide 1.90 y es guapo mientras un bajito y feo esta derroido por los desprecios....pues nos a jodido que tiene envidia subnormal y de la gente que tiene un montón de panoja



Envidiar a quien tiene suerte no tiene nada de humano, más bien lo tiene de crio, en esta vida todos nacemos con unos recursos y unas limitaciones, lo que separa la niñez de la edad adulta es sacarle la máxima rentabilidad a esos recursos con los que se nace y no quejarse como nenas por no nacer con otros recursos, plan mua, mua, otros son más guapos que yo.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Nov 2021)

Gooood milfota


----------



## pepetemete (27 Nov 2021)

Las tías son así, donde se ponga un vientre plano que se quite lo que tengas en casa.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Ramón García es el prototipo perfecto del actual macho ibérico en su máximo esplendor. Millones de pagahipotecas y carapadres españoles se sentián identificados con él. *Al menos ha catado petarda hispañistaní de nivel* antes de su extrema derroición y pasar a ejercer de pagapensiones mientras se la folla el hinjiniero. DEP.



Por supuesto, mucho peor sería acabar divorciado de una "gordibuena pelomorado"


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Envidiar a quien tiene suerte no tiene nada de humano, más bien lo tiene de crio, en esta vida todos nacemos con unos recursos y unas limitaciones, lo que separa la niñez de la edad adulta es sacarle la máxima rentabilidad a esos recursos con los que se nace y no quejarse como nenas por no nacer con otros recursos, plan mua, mua, otros son más guapos que yo.



Claro que si subnormal porque Echenique no envidia a Rocco cuando veía un pelis porno jojojojojojo
No se queja le saca rentabilidad a sus recursos a que si gilipollas.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Nov 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Claro que si subnormal porque Echenique no envidia a Rocco cuando veía un pelis porno jojojojojojo
> No se queja le saca rentabilidad a sus recursos a que si gilipollas.



Joe @calopez, currate un poco los trolls, no te los pilles de 16 años, o vas a acabar con tu propio foro, en serio este tipo de cosas son serias en en principal?


----------



## ruber et impius (27 Nov 2021)

Ha salido ganando. 

Has disfrutado de los mejores años, te ha dado hijas, ahora se lleva al trozo de carne con ojos y arrugas otro tipo y encima, como va de picos pardos, el juez le puede dar parte de la custodia a él (al contrario no, en esta sociedad regresiva las mujeres quieren fidelidad económica y afectaiva forzada por las juezas). 

Seguro que tiene hobbies y aprecia que nadie le toque los cojones con lo de los cuernos. No son cuernos si cada cual va por los lados. 

Ramonchu es un ganador. Muchos quisieran quitarse a su visillera, esa plasta que le sigue a todos lados y que se comporta como si aún tuviera 30. Zaaaaape!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2021)

las mujeres buscan a alguien " que les haga reír " pero no con los chistes precisamente.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (27 Nov 2021)

Ramonchu me parece que tiene muy buena base para estar de puta madre si quiere, solo necesita ganas.
Tiene un físico decente: no está gordo, no tiene mala estructura. Si lo coge un preparador con objetivos realistas, gana unos pocos kgs de músculo y pierde unos pocos de grasa, que lo tiene relativamente sencillo, y se queda piscinero total (para su edad, obviamente). Teniendo pasta, con el respaldo de un buen TRT de médico de pago.......de lujo.

El pelo igual: ha perdido densidad, pero mantiene la línea. Sería solo rellenar. Una buena loción de la carta de finas, minoxidil, etc, y pasarse el dermaroller. Gana algo de densidad, que se vería real, no pelo de muñeca. Y se tinta el pelo.

Lo de las ojeras: si le han tomado la foto en un estado psicológico negativo......pues pues pues.
Cuidando los hábitos, alguna crema, etc.


Yo veo que tiene materia prima para ponerse muy bien. Incluso mejor que el otro.
Otra cosa que sea menos alto y guapo. Pero físicamente lo tiene a tiro.



No homo.


----------



## Sekisber (27 Nov 2021)

Apuntes del caso:
-Ley de Briffault.
-Mujer madura, moderna, de aspecto juvenil y atractiva.
-Hombre con vestimenta juvenil: vaqueros skinny con los tobillos al aire.
-Tener pelo sin canas en la cercanía de los cincuenta.
-Más alto.
-Manos más largas y nariz más grande implica mayor tamaño del pene. Las mujeres se percatan de estos rasgos por instinto.
-Vida cómoda de enchufado implica carácter divertido y despreocupado.
-Suposición: ambos son hijos únicos o benjamines.

Este tipo de mujeres son muy complicadas de llevar. Son caprichosas y egoístas, pero también son más divertidas y tienen más atrevimiento que las mujeres "buenas y responsables".

No puedes relajarte, siempre tienes que estar entre los hombres top de su entorno por aspecto y posición. Llevarla supone tenerla entretenida y viviendo experiencias sin descanso. Tienen menos memoria (ley de Briffault) que otras mujeres más "tranquilas y buenas (y aburridas)". No puedes ablandarte. Carácter y chulería en liza constantemente.

Muy venusiana, con rasgos de Eva. A los hombres nos pierden estas mujeres. Son el pecado, la travesura, la picardía en la mirada.

Conozco varias de estas y siempre acaban en los brazos de uno de estos dandys acomodados, divertidos y con carácter. Hombres que cuando eran pequeños su madre estaba enamorada y sometida a sus caprichos.

El perjudicado va a tardar en levantar cabeza, si es que lo hace algún día. Adán fue expulsado por Dios y su mancha permaneció miles de años hasta que El Cristo la limpió. Tenedlo en cuenta cuando os enamoréis de una Eva tentadora y pecaminosa.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (27 Nov 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues me daba pena este mozo, perp tras ver el video del enfado que le de por el culo.
> 
> Si yo fuese ese hombre iría a montarle una en persona a este hijo de puta....que el hombre estaba currando y se creen con el derecho de por ser la tv tener permiso para todo.
> 
> Estas chulerías de presentadores de tv, tipo Risto, se deben cortar por lo sano.



Están tan acostumbrados a recibir pleitesía por parte del rebaño que cuando alguien pasa de su culo se ponen indignaditos.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 851230


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (27 Nov 2021)

Visir dijo:


> Ratas vírgenes humilladas se reunen una vez al día para chillar que ellas salen con importantes como todas las hembras animales, por dinero.
> 
> Si quisieran dinero elegirían otro tipo de hombres. Si hasta gogós de tasca he visto con millonarios árabes.
> 
> Qué coño "he visto", si os puse fotos y no pocas.



Pero vamos a ver plaster, en este caso es al revés, el famósito es el otro. El paisano de Telefonica es un don nadie que solo tiene en su haber pelazo y pollon. Esta caso no te lo puedes llevar a tu molino, creo.


----------



## Ele_SD (27 Nov 2021)

bonita chepa


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Nov 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> Apuntes del caso:
> -Ley de Briffault.
> -Mujer madura, moderna, de aspecto juvenil y atractiva.
> -Hombre con vestimenta juvenil: vaqueros skinny con los tobillos al aire.
> ...



En este foro no nos importan tanto las mujeres como para dedicarles tan sesudos análisis

Mientras no este prohibido seguimos la recomendación del Ranger Walker


----------



## Padre_Karras (27 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Por supuesto, mucho peor sería acabar divorciado de una "gordibuena pelomorado"



Sí, pero yo si fuera hinjiniero timofónico la disfrutaría en usufructo y dejaría que Ramón gozase sorbiendo los restos de mi lefa en el papo de su milf mientras sigue pagando facturas. El hinjiniero chepudo es otro huelebragas. Si fuese un alfa de verdad se pillaría una chortina como Dios manda y tendría a la milf de amante.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Nov 2021)

Hombre colegas, ponte en el lugar de la tetas operadas esa... tu marido ya ni te folla, está derroido y te empieza a dar asco.
Pero ves a un subnormal que te puede follar y está forrado... Pues se suelta la liana vieja y se coge la nueva.


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> Apuntes del caso:
> -Ley de Briffault.
> -Mujer madura, moderna, de aspecto juvenil y atractiva.
> -Hombre con vestimenta juvenil: vaqueros skinny con los tobillos al aire.
> ...



pero si es una puta vieja,que me estas contando  

antes tiro de pasion para follarme panchas de 25-30 años,follar y au,que las aguante otro,no hace falta decirlo


----------



## fuckencia (27 Nov 2021)

joder .........el nuevo machacante parece recién salido de un ciclo de quimio 
ni con un palo ..

Y yo estoy cienmil veces mejor que la granny esa , ojo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2021)

palodearia dijo:


> Fatal se le ve ahora



Estar con esa jaca tiene que ser la muerte en vida ... Sguro que Ramontxu sigue con su derroición con alguna jaca similar.

*POBRECITOS!*



eljusticiero dijo:


> *TODOS SOMOS RAMÓN GARCÍA*



Y una polla, con la pasta del Ramontxu puede pillarse una xortina de buen ver para que le limpie el culo ...

Me deja mi mujer dentro de cinco años que aún estaré más derroido y a ver cómo me lo monto, pero seguro que como él no.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Nov 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> Apuntes del caso:
> -Ley de Briffault.
> -Mujer madura, moderna, de aspecto juvenil y atractiva.
> -Hombre con vestimenta juvenil: vaqueros skinny con los tobillos al aire.
> ...



Texto de esos que hacen grande a Burbuja.


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Nov 2021)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Ramonchu me parece que tiene muy buena base para estar de puta madre si quiere, solo necesita ganas.
> Tiene un físico decente: no está gordo, no tiene mala estructura. Si lo coge un preparador con objetivos realistas, gana unos pocos kgs de músculo y pierde unos pocos de grasa, que lo tiene relativamente sencillo, y se queda piscinero total (para su edad, obviamente). Teniendo pasta, con el respaldo de un buen TRT de médico de pago.......de lujo.
> 
> El pelo igual: ha perdido densidad, pero mantiene la línea. Sería solo rellenar. Una buena loción de la carta de finas, minoxidil, etc, y pasarse el dermaroller. Gana algo de densidad, que se vería real, no pelo de muñeca. Y se tinta el pelo.
> ...



Es un puto cuerpoescombro no de ahora siempre lo fue.






eso no lo arreglas con entrenamiento, es genético, como han dicho por ahi es un macho ibérico español, es decir un físico de mierda.


----------



## PECA28 (27 Nov 2021)

XRL dijo:


> pero si es una puta vieja,que me estas contando
> 
> antes tiro de pasion para follarme panchas de 25-30 años,follar y au,que las aguante otro,no hace falta decirlo



No todo es follar, y no veo al ingeniero del brazo con una retaca culona metida en carnes. Se llama estatus.

Por otra parte la tipa esa dará todo, para mantener amarradete al maromo.

Y el "todo" de esa tipa, ni lo sueña un barrilete del altiplano.


----------



## crash2012 (27 Nov 2021)

ESTE ERA UN FAN DE HACER CHISTES DE CALVOS

RIDICULIZANDO A INVITADOS...


AHORA RAMONTXU ES UN PUTOOOO CALVOOO DE MIERDA.


PCM PARA BURBUJARRAS


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Nov 2021)

La cosa está clara.
Un hombre o mujer en el ambiente que se mueven se casan o tiene hijos con pagafantas personas que saben que van a dominar o bien van a ser buen padre o madre.
Luego al cabo del tiempo se divorcian y se lian con el chulo de turno o con un joven o una joven para divertirse.
Yo admiro a mi abuela se murió mi abuelo con 55 años y no volvió a casarse y ni a tener una relación solo sus hijos.
El problema es que pasados ciertas edades es muy dificil encontrar el amor la gente está muy usada muy decepcionada ya no tienen buenos valores.
Que no diga que existan pero en las ciudades es practicamente imposible.


----------



## carlosjpc (27 Nov 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Ha salido ganando.
> 
> Has disfrutado de los mejores años, te ha dado hijas, ahora se lleva al trozo de carne con ojos y arrugas otro tipo y encima, como va de picos pardos, el juez le puede dar parte de la custodia a él (al contrario no, en esta sociedad regresiva las mujeres quieren fidelidad económica y afectaiva forzada por las juezas).
> 
> ...



si, los hay peores








Un jugador de voleibol, estafado durante 13 años por una novia que no existe


«Perdí 700.000 euros y tres lustros de mi vida», ha confesado el jugador, que se creyó novio de una modelo brasileña que nunca vio




www.abc.es


----------



## AlfredHard (27 Nov 2021)

que disfrute lo cosechado tras la siembra de prepotencia y mezquindad de estos últimos años cuando se creía alguien, no me da pena.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Nov 2021)

Que mierda es esta? Acaso es noticia que le pongan a alguien los cuernos? Hace 60 años cuando no estaba el país derroido puede que lo fuera, ahora la noticia seria lo contrario.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Nov 2021)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, aquí el alfa es el Garci, se ya forkado a la tipa en mejores años, se habrá fockado a modelos y azafatas durante su carrera decenas como mínimo y a día de hoy dudo que focke a tías que no sean menos de un 8.
> 
> El de timofonica se está quedando con la gallina vieja.
> 
> ...




Él fue un alfa, YA NO.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder a una ex será una estupidez pero es gozoso



Lo jodido es que a veces las ex también se juntan con yogurines.


----------



## sopelmar (27 Nov 2021)

A ver si te crees que ramontxu no se tiraba a la Rafaela en camerinos los sábados noche


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Es un puto cuerpoescombro no de ahora siempre lo fue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que se arregla. Ningún cuerpo es bonito sin entrenar. Ni con 30 años. Puedes ser delgado como era este tío pero sin definir. Cómo le pasa a un alemán o inglés.


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

PECA28 dijo:


> No todo es follar, y no veo al ingeniero del brazo con una retaca culona metida en carnes. Se llama estatus.
> 
> Por otra parte la tipa esa dará todo, para mantener amarradete al maromo.
> 
> Y el "todo" de esa tipa, ni lo sueña un barrilete del altiplano.



no digo que se ponga de novia una pancha pero que para quedarme con esa vieja me quedo solo

y sigo tirando de panchas de pasion para follar

status estar con una vieja como esa? xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> La cosa está clara.
> Un hombre o mujer en el ambiente que se mueven se casan o tiene hijos con pagafantas personas que saben que van a dominar o bien van a ser buen padre o madre.
> Luego al cabo del tiempo se divorcian y se lian con el chulo de turno o con un joven o una joven para divertirse.
> Yo admiro a mi abuela se murió mi abuelo con 55 años y no volvió a casarse y ni a tener una relación solo sus hijos.
> ...



el problema de esas edades es que ya estas vieja

para estar con una vieja uno prefiere estar soltero aunque tenga la misma edad

la mujer solo tiene valor para el hombre cuando es joven y atractiva

aunque claro,siempre tienes a los desesperaos de toda la vida que se van con la 1º que les hace caso


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

el dinero todo lo puede,igual que la pareja de al lado

él un tío del montón(solo tiene acceso a crackos),ella del montón follable(tiene acceso a miles de tios)

el dinero y el coño mandan,yo igualmente aun siendo pobre no saldría con ninguna de estas,he quedado con mejores y mas jóvenes que estas que solo he quedado para follar y puerta(porque no les iba a dar una mierda xD )

al final las relaciones son de feo pagafantas y putilla del montón que va de diva,fin


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Nov 2021)

A veces siento que llevo 20 años en el exilio 

Coño. Que derroido está ese tio


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

follar jovenes es facil si te lo propones,sí

y mas si vives solo y tienes un coche con menos de 5 años,da igual que tengas 40-45

vivir solo+coche+gym y dinero para salir e invitarle y te las follas,pues claro

pero claro tienes que tener dinero,si no pues gym a saco y mas de lo mismo,te follas tias de 25 con 40 años

claro que no te vas a follar a cualquiera que se lo digas,te las follaras buscándo,como siempre ha sido,serán del montón alguna buena,porque una tremenda tiene tios con mas pasta y mas guapos y una de menos del montón no cuenta como mujer follable si no como cracko xD


----------



## asakopako (27 Nov 2021)

Entraba buscando fotos de la Pedroche. Son inseparables aunque no sean pareja. Como Roberto Alcázar y Pedrín.


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

hombre es que aparte del aspecto tienes que mirar las ganas de salir con nadie,puedes tener buen aspecto pero no ganas de tener de pareja a nadie pero si follarlas

puedes tener un cuerpazo y follarte a chortinas de 25,ellas querrán algo mas,tu no,tu solo follarlas

yo cuando tenia 25 y estaba a tope quedaba con chavalas de 16 a 25 y solo las quería para follar y estaban buenas,pero yo no voy a aguantar a nadie

ahora con 40 si me pongo al gym a saco puedo quedar con chavalas para follar,ellas van a decirme que buscan pareja y yo que solo quiero follarlas, y alguna me follaré

por si no lo sabes hay hombres que no queremos tener pareja,solo follarlas xD


----------



## Tzadik (27 Nov 2021)

La testosterona siempre se impone, ley de vida


----------



## XRL (27 Nov 2021)

no tiene nada que ver,pero lo pongo

recuerdo una pancha con la que quedé(tendría 30-33) que vivía en el piso de otro pancho(tenía 48 creo que me dijo)

donde el se tiraba semanas fuera y esta pues traía tios mas jovenes a su casa,ella mantenida por el

recuerdo que me decía que buscaba pareja que este hombre era como su padre,pero bien que la tia vivía ahí de gratis a gastos pagados xD

menudas putas son


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Nov 2021)

El percance que ha impedido a Ramón García estar en su programa: "Sigue recuperándose"


El popular presentador no ha podido estar al frente de 'En Compañía' debido a un problema en




www.mundodeportivo.com





LOL


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Nov 2021)

Esa milfa necesita polla y yo puedo proporcionársela.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Nov 2021)

XRL dijo:


> el problema de esas edades es que ya estas vieja
> 
> para estar con una vieja uno prefiere estar soltero aunque tenga la misma edad
> 
> ...



Algunas veces leo mensajes como los tuyos que dan pena.
Que pena me dais.
Teneis una vidas tan vacías.


----------



## XRL (28 Nov 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Algunas veces leo mensajes como los tuyos que dan pena.
> Que pena me dais.
> Teneis una vidas tan vacías.



a mi también me dais pena las mujeres

tanto ir de divas y sargentos de jovenes y luego os vais a la puta mierda xD



https://c.tenor.com/pgqf6BDXADIAAAAC/the-office-steve-carell.gif


----------



## SaRmY (28 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Es un ingeniero (de universidad privada, osea "ingeniero" para los de la UPM) que ostenta un alto cargo en telefónica. Imagino que de familia muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ostia Tú, si pensé que era Michel Salgado (el que jugaba en el R. Madrid)


----------



## Capitán Walker (28 Nov 2021)

Joder esto sí que es una derroición premium (imagino que la kakuna también habrá contribuido a ello). Tiene muchas opciones de que lo llamen para hacer la siguiente temporada de The Walking Dead.
En cuanto a la parienta está hecha toda una milfaca, lo debe de estar disfrutando bien con su injeniero alfota.


----------



## Lobo macho (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (28 Nov 2021)

Que busque pareja a alguna abuela en el programa ese de mierda que tiene


----------



## PECA28 (28 Nov 2021)

Estará preguntándose para sus adentros "si no soy una vaquilla, porque tengo estos cuernos".


----------



## propellerman (28 Nov 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> El tal Ramón García siempre me pareció el típico paletillo sobresocializado pero *el novio de la ex mujer debe ser un betazo de cuidado para ser directivo de Telefónica e irse con una menopáusica de 50 años y con dos larvas*.




*Beta no,* *Beta** plus*


----------



## propellerman (28 Nov 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Él fue un alfa, YA NO.



Pero lo fue cuando lo tenía que ser, de joven, para así aprovechar la potencia y taladrar con furia el chochete entonces apetecible de su amada; ahora es un abuelo de 60 años que ya cumplió cuando tenía que cumplir


----------



## antiglobalista (28 Nov 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Al jorobado se le intuye pollón de 28cm y la cara del tipo de las campanadas lo dice claramente.




Claro claro....


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Nov 2021)

El jorobado tiene una pinta de pijo maricón que te cagas. El Ramón no se queda atrás.

Yo tenía una amiga que se parece a la gachí esa. Me pidió que le hiciese el amor, y le dije en la cara que no. Tanto rebajarse a las tías... A mí me iba a coger de capricho... Ese es el resultado, ese es.

No sabéis, o bueno, sí, lo guarras que son algunas. A mí me han pedido... No entraba por el aro. Aguantaba las ganas con tal de que no se salieran con la suya.

Yo le hago el amor a la que me quiere.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Nov 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> El tal Ramón García siempre me pareció el típico paletillo sobresocializado pero el novio de la ex mujer debe ser un betazo de cuidado para ser directivo de Telefónica e irse con una menopáusica de 50 años y con dos larvas.



Fin del hilo. El de telefonica supongo que estara tb divorciado con hijos. En caso contrario, mereceria un hilo propio.


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2021)

Esto viene a demostrar que el adulterio e infidelidad lo cometen mayormente las mujeres y que los que se quedan sin follar siempre en algún momento son los hombres. 

A los hechos me remito. Un hombre estaba solo y se va con una casada con hijos porque estaba hasta los huevos de la soledad.

Y otro hombre ( Ramontxu) el ex de ella se queda ahora solo.

Ellas van de flor en flor y no se quedan sin su ración de rabo.

Asco de mundo.


----------



## Hasta los webs (28 Nov 2021)

Es la puta realidad de la vida que muchos no quieren ver,porque no tienen los suficientes cojones para seguir luchando si no consiguen en su vida eso tan fragil y efimero llamado felicidad.Los poetas ya nos advirtieron de ello:

"Triste es la vida cuando piensa el alma,triste es el vivir si siente el corazón.Nunca se goza de ventura y calma si se piensa del mundo en la ficción"

"Tu me mostraste unos seres con rostros de querubines y con nombres de mujeres.Mis oídos las oyeron y mis ojos las miraron, y ángeles me parecieron.Mis ojos me engañaron y mis oídos mintieron.Tus mujeres me engañaron al brindarme su cariño y sin compasión jugaron con mi corazón de niño"
Mas brevé y sin poemas: Todas putas.


----------



## Registrador (28 Nov 2021)

Decís que un vieja menopáusica con tetas de plástico está buena? Joder qué pena dais.


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Nov 2021)

el tio delgado y con pelo sin ser guapo, tenia una cara con facciones neutras atractivas

aun estando calvo, si estuviera delgado mejoraria, ese tipo de cara tan "corta" en un hombre con papada y redonda queda muy mal

ella esta tremenda, con esas tetas de goma y esa carita de pija que fijo que le gusta bien duro y a 4


----------



## Euler (28 Nov 2021)

La tía está muy buena, pero tiene algo en la cara que repele.
Ramón está derroído y harto, normal con lo que ha vivido.
El alfa no entiendo po qu no está con una de 30.
Nomelosfo a ninguno.


----------



## Euler (28 Nov 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Decís que un vieja menopáusica con tetas de plástico está buena? Joder qué pena dais.



O que mayores estamos


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (28 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso no es una milf, eso es un pellejo tuneado, a ver si aprendemos a valorar...
> 
> Esto es una milf y natural:
> 
> ...




buenos melonazos si señor


----------



## PECA28 (28 Nov 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Decís que un vieja menopáusica con tetas de plástico está buena? Joder qué pena dais.



Buena o no buena, esa tía tiene mercado y recorrido.

Y en el rango de su edad es un puto cañón.

Madres con esa edad y aspecto y tiron cuatro.


----------



## XRL (28 Nov 2021)

XRL dijo:


> se cabrea porque el otro hombre diga que no ve la tele,que es normal
> 
> ya que la tele solo la ven solo los viejos,mujeres y subnormales
> 
> menudo casposo



y la otra que pena da,que se cree que tiene 20 años y esta en un programa para niños

bueno no me extraña viendo el público,todos abuelos apunto de palmarla a los que se les trata como retrasados


----------



## XRL (28 Nov 2021)

elpesetilla dijo:


> el tio delgado y con pelo sin ser guapo, tenia una cara con facciones neutras atractivas
> 
> aun estando calvo, si estuviera delgado mejoraria, ese tipo de cara tan "corta" en un hombre con papada y redonda queda muy mal
> 
> ella esta tremenda, con esas tetas de goma y esa carita de pija que fijo que le gusta bien duro y a 4



desde cuando importa mas tener pelo y ser feo que no tener pelo y ser guapo?

yo veo una tia así de fea y vomito de pensar en liarme con ella,el tio es feisimo,parece un puto yonquie xD

la tia aunque sea una vieja para estos 2 es un pibon,1 viejales derroido y un feo que dejándose ese pelo demigrante se cree atractivo xD

para mi que tengo 40 esos 2 están fisicamente en la mierda y la tía lo mismo,una vieja,igual que la presentadora del video,lo que me parece patético que vayan de pibones cuando son unos bichos,me quedo antes solo con mis pajas y putes a estar con eso


----------



## trichetin (28 Nov 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> pero el dinero compensa esas cosas



Es pura casualidad que le abandona cuando deja de trabajar en TVE, RNE, Antena3... y pasa a tele Castilla la Mancha.


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Nov 2021)

Me la suda


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Nov 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Como lo que le pasó al tonto ese de la tele. ¿Como se llama? Ese que le pusieron cuernazos con su entrenador personal de fitness. Miky Nadal joder, ese.



Y Alfonso Arús


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (28 Nov 2021)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Y Alfonso Arús











Alfonso Arús: Su edad, su mujer y la infidelidad que perdonó - Happyfm


Alfonso Arús se ha convertido en todo un icono de la televisión gracias a programas como 'Aruser@s. Repasamos su biografía.




happyfm.es





los calvos perdonan las infidelidades  

eso si que es betismo premium


----------



## De Copas (28 Nov 2021)

Ramón García AKA Extreme Derroition, va a dar las campanadas por Twitch con Ibai Llanos. Mi cerebro explota.

https://twitter.com/IbaiLlanos/status/1465025743516274697


----------



## François (29 Nov 2021)

De Copas dijo:


> Ramón García AKA Extreme Derroition, va a dar las campanadas por Twitch con Ibai Llanos. Mi cerebro explota.
> 
> https://twitter.com/IbaiLlanos/status/1465025743516274697



No estaba tan acabado... O sí?


----------



## Hagakurenomi (31 Dic 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Es un puto cuerpoescombro no de ahora siempre lo fue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye, alguien que me explique por qué tanta sombra pa tan poca mano.


----------



## Kenthomi (31 Dic 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Debo decir que me apena el estado de extrema derroición psicológica (adicional a la propia de la edad) en el que tiene que estar ahora mismo el alegre presentador Ramon García
> 
> En otros tiempos exitoso presentador de la Tele (aquí con Anísima Obregón)
> 
> ...



De chepa va que se mata


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Dic 2021)

No hay mas que lumis


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Ene 2022)

Noticia: - Ramón García felicita a su ex mujer en directo


Ahora mismo hace 2 minutos Ramón García se sincera en directo en la retransmisión que hacé con Ibai en Twitch, y dice este fue un año malo personalmente para mí me he separado, mando un beso a mis hijas y a mi ex mujer que la quiero mucho. La vida continúa, bla bla bla...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tixel (1 Ene 2022)

Poner tu felicidad en que te vaya bien con una tía es de auténticos gilipollas y gente sin recursos.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (1 Ene 2022)

Más de uno entra en depresión!!..... Ya quisieran llegar así a los 60 años,la mitad de la población española (y supongo que mundial) a los 60 años está hecho una ruina, ya que no se han cuidado en su vida.
Además, que a los 60 años yo lo que te queda es hartarte de comer, de beber y hacer lo que te salga de la polla 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sangean (1 Ene 2022)

Despues de 14 paginas, no voy a decir nada que no se haya dicho ya.

Este Ramon, tiene dinero suficiente como para escoger una joven que durmiendo en cucharita, la nuca le huela bien, y sis nalgas calientes y firmes, se aprieten contra su pito, el se lo pongan como un requinto.

Y que la mano al apetarle el muslo y la cadera, se tope con piel lisa y carne dura, en lugar de con blandiblup ''cerezano''.

Y que la entrepierna de la tipa huela a lo que tiene que oler... a coño joven y sabroso, no a uretra.

Lo mejor que le puede pasar a un tio corneado, es enterarse de que lo cornean.

Ya puede tener unoucho amor por una mujer, que si lo cornea, ya pued ir haciendose a a idea de que eso nunca va a ser lo de antes. No me cabe en la cabeza, no concibo, como despues de una traicion, alguien puede segur adelante con la misma persona, o sintiendo algo por ella.

En fin. Ramonchu ahora tiene carta blanca para ser todo un MGTOW, y comer cada dia de postre, cremas vaginales de las factorias que le venga en gana.


----------



## jotace (1 Ene 2022)

¡Ramón, sé fuerte!!


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (1 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué tantas ganas de cebarse con este hombre, símbolo de nuestro paquismo mas entrañable?

Se nota que lo está pasando mal, tiene un aura depresiva que huele a kilómetros, lo que necesita es ayuda.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Por qué tantas ganas de cebarse con este hombre, símbolo de nuestro paquismo mas entrañable?
> 
> Se nota que lo está pasando mal, tiene un aura depresiva que huele a kilómetros, lo que necesita es ayuda.



Es un hilo para darle apoyos, no para cebarse

Y el que en las campanadas de nochevieja haya dicho que quiere mucho a su ex-mujer demuestra que está, como dirían en Pulp Fiction "a diez mil jodidas millas" de ser un MGTOW


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (6 Jul 2022)

Prosigue lento pero seguro el proceso de derroición física y psicológica



Creo que no se ha enterado que a la gente ya que les llamen de la tele se la suda, ya la mayoría no ven sus mierdiprogramas gracias a Internet

La gente tragaba con 1,2,3, el precio justo, Grand Prix....porque era eso o nada. 

mas en este hilo





__





Ramonchu la vuelve a liar en su programa + insultos


Y manda a tomar por culo a una señora en su programa: No es la primera vez que manda a tomar viento a algún espectador... https://as.com/tikitakas/2021/10/20/videos/1634680867_436713.html Se ve que todavía no ha superado la ruptura con ex MILF.... necesita tomar mas calcio.




www.burbuja.info





quien le diría a el, toda una estrella de la TV que iba acompañado de este pibón


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Jul 2022)

Grande Michel Salgado


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)

Extreme, brutttal


Hay gente de 80 tacos mejor que él


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (6 Jul 2022)

Pazuzu le ha preñado todos los núcleos del alma, pero bien


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2022)

Seguro que compra alimentos en el DIA%


----------

